# Happy Summer Solstice



## hammer (Jun 21, 2013)

If for no other reason then that the days will start getting shorter now...

Here's hoping for a mild summer.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 21, 2013)

Agreed winter will be here soon now.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 21, 2013)

Yeah baby, Winter is heading back now! I think my job has tainted Summer for me, no AC. It has been nice of late though. I do need to get out and enjoy the season however, been a bit lazy lately. My Sister was just home from NYC, I thought about taking her to Hunter to do the zip line tour, but things didn't work out. She'll be back in July, maybe do it then. It ain't cheap, but looks like it'd be a blast.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 21, 2013)

Let the tent sales start!


----------



## dlague (Jun 24, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Agreed winter will be here soon now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 24, 2013)

Nice! Killington posted today less than 100 days to go until snowmaking starts.


----------



## Cornhead (Jun 24, 2013)

Ha, picking up my lunch today, the girl behind the counter, she knows I'm an avid skier, asked how I was liking this hot, humid, weather. I said, "It sucks, Winter is on it's way back, bring on the snow". Some guy standing in line looked at me like I had two heads.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 24, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Ha, picking up my lunch today, the girl behind the counter, she knows I'm an avid skier, asked how I was liking this hot, humid, weather. I said, "It sucks, Winter is on it's way back, bring on the snow". Some guy standing in line looked at me like I had two heads.



At work today all the people are talking about the great weather, and I say soon I be skiing in Vermont, and they were like why and like because snow is great, if I didn't receive trucks in this weather I wouldn't mind but at least I louse weight by sweating today.


----------

